# Electric Blue Johanni



## coppola (Nov 1, 2009)

When I started my new tank, I purchased an electric blue johanni when it was around 1.5 inches and had an amazing blue color with black stripes. i was recently at the pet store and wanted to get another one the same size but the ones they had were not blue with black stripes but almost a white with black stripes. the guy said it is young and will get its colors when it gets bigger. well, its gotten bigger and it is still the same color.

Does anyone know if this would be a female or not getting its color because there is already a dominant male in the tank?


----------



## christopher1325 (Aug 26, 2010)

Are these your fish??


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The quality and purity vary widely. IMO if they are not that attractive when small, they may not get more attractive. They should have color at 1".

M. cyaneorhabdos is the pure species, and when small they are an attractive black and blue. Some may lose some attractiveness when mature, depending on which sex.

If they don't great, unless stressed from travel, then don't buy. They are not fish that mature into color like normal dimorphic cichlids.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

noki said:


> The quality and purity vary widely. IMO if they are not that attractive when small, they may not get more attractive. They should have color at 1".
> 
> M. cyaneorhabdos is the pure species, and when small they are an attractive black and blue. Some may lose some attractiveness when mature, depending on which sex.
> 
> If they don't great, unless stressed from travel, then don't buy. They are not fish that mature into color like normal dimorphic cichlids.


I agree. I've bred them and my experience is that they reach full color within about a month of being born. Here is a picture of fry that are just under an inch in length. If they are not blue and black horizontal striped at 1 inch, they are not pure M. Cyaneorhabdos.


----------



## coppola (Nov 1, 2009)

[/img]


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

coppola said:


> [/img]


Ghost Johanni?


----------



## coppola (Nov 1, 2009)

Im still trying to figure out how to upload pics to this forum.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Post your pic on a free site like photobucket. Copy the img link from photobucket into the Cichlid-forum post. "Preview" before you "Submit".


----------



## coppola (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the help. Here are the two pics. These fish are the same size but like i said eary...the guy from the LFS said he would get his color when he gets bigger.

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab22 ... CN0117.jpg

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab22 ... CN0184.jpg


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Second fish is a Melanochormis johanni, or johanni cross, not a Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos (electric blue johanni)

The first fish does appear to be a Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos.


----------



## coppola (Nov 1, 2009)

well, that is dissppointing. definately choosing another LFS in the future.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> Second fish is a Melanochormis johanni, or johanni cross, not a Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos (electric blue johanni)
> 
> The first fish does appear to be a Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos.


I agree with these ID's


----------

